# making a ticker



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

sorry but I don't know where else to post this but can anyone tell me or point me int he direction of instructions to make a ticker like some of hte other girls that says e.g. I'm 13 weeks and 6 days pregnant only x days to go - and it counts down the days for you?  thanks!


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Hiya,

Try clicking on the ticker in my signature, and that will take you to the site where I got mine from...

HTH

x


----------

